# Miglior Detailing Ltd: VW Golf GTi - Edition 30 Enhancement Detail



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

verygood job done there mate, car looks much better now, and lol your dog is like mine, i get the camera and all of a sudden he wants to become a model lol


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks much better! Great work!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very good job mate. All they need to do now is get those kerbed front wheels fixed:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice.

I want a job where I can take my dogs in


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job, great transformation using just that combo.
Gotta agree about BoS on black:thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great job, and the dog is awesome, I think every car you take a pic of he should be in the foreground just setting the shot up. What sort of dog is it?


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

That looks great, I'd love one of these cars but you can get a lot of other great cars for the money.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Looking Mint!!

Daz.


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

That was truely shocking seeing the condition of the paint prior to your work, made for some fantastic 50/50 shots! Great work.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing turnaround!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Class mate!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Excelent work :buffer:. Another Golf brought back to life :detailer:.

I bet the new owners were very happy :doublesho.....


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks mint and love the dog looks just like mine is he a ridgeback??


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Will-S said:


> Very good job mate. All they need to do now is get those kerbed front wheels fixed:lol:


As said in the write up, they were booked to be done a few days after i had finished the detail.
:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> Great job, and the dog is awesome, I think every car you take a pic of he should be in the foreground just setting the shot up. What sort of dog is it?


Thanks mate, He's a Hungarian Vizsla. Daft as a brush, only 12 months old but now very well behaved.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks mat. How's the wrapped wheels holdin up? I spotted them at inters!


----------



## gazmaced30 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi guys.. This is actually my mrs car and booked in with Jay after reading a few threads and looking at his work.

I had only had the car 2 weeks and was wary of leaving the car with a stranger. I went up and met Jay and had a chat about what he was going to do with the car. 

Dropped the car of on wednesday night and jay spotted alot of scratches than i had seen. The main reason i wanted the work done was to restore and protect.

Went back up to Jays secure unit and as i turned the corner in to the unit i have to say i was amazed at the transformation of the car!!!!! 

A few days after a bird crapped on the car and it just rinsed off! normally this welds to the paint work!! Thats the protection i was looking for!!!!

I have to say Jay is a top guy and very easy to deal with. i am in the process of buying some products off him at the moment and also may be taking my new A4 to him which has the ****est paint work i have seen and that was with 0.7 miles on the clock!!


----------



## gazmaced30 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and by the way......we had the wheels refurbed the day after


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks excellent, how do you rate the metal halide lighting?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Only just seen your post mate. Sorry. I love the metal halide lighting. They show up EVERYTHING which is brilliant!


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

awesome job m8
im seriously thinking of owning 1 of these cars next


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

they are brilliant cars.

Perfect as an everyday pocket rocket daily with cheap running costs!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

great turn around especially in that time period


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to bump this Jay, but great work, it's good to see what I'll be able to achieve on mine (if I ever get it back!)

I'm glad I bought black now... but Candy is still nicer probably!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Candy is very nice but after spending 20 hours detailing candy white it won't quite give the satisfaction of Black. 

Knows it!

Great work Jay, missed this first time around.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BOS looks good Gally.... damn you


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol:

I did have to laugh when I seen what he used, I could hear you cursing!

I suggested a look at maybe blackfire aswell mate, gep, afpp topped with a decent wax?


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

What tyre dressing did you use please? Thanks


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

gally said:


> :lol:
> 
> I did have to laugh when I seen what he used, I could hear you cursing!
> 
> I suggested a look at maybe blackfire aswell mate, gep, afpp topped with a decent wax?


Good work! I use the blackfire on my Golf:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

only just seen this guys! sorry! lol

tyre dressing was probably Swissvax Pneu  and Russ, BOS does look good! this aint your car btw


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there buddy, car looks mint.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Is this Russ's one Jay?

http://www.miglior.co.uk/swissvax-portfolio/vw-golf-gti-edition-30-full-correction-detail/

Can make out similar start to the reg


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

No its not russ'. I've had about 10 black edition 30s in now. From protection details to full corrections. That car is owned by a nice guy in warrington and he still has it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pandy said:


> Is this Russ's one Jay?
> 
> http://www.miglior.co.uk/swissvax-portfolio/vw-golf-gti-edition-30-full-correction-detail/
> 
> Can make out similar start to the reg


No, that one has Xenons  :lol:

Did you do a write up on mine Jay? Great work btw!

Do you find it to be an odd black? It's not very deep looking from certain angles in certain lighting?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't do a write up Russ. It was only a protection on yours. And about the paint, I can't really remember Russ. Sorry mate, it was about a year ago.


----------

